# Live minnow size for sauger



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

May be going to Meldahl Dam tommorrow. Don't have much experience with Sauger. Thought maybe live bait near the bottom would work, but don't know what size is best. They only carry medium and large at the bait store and the poor old crosseyed lady aint got a clue. Need help from you Sauger experts. What type of lures and presentations would work best below Meldahl? Never know when they may be out of minnows.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I sent you a pm!


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

live minnows on the bottom has worked for me for thirty staight winters. if i was to get minnows from local bait shop i would stick with bass minnows if there good fat minnows dont get stuck with crappie minnows there to small or shiners prefere shiners to be 3-4in.i like silversides or shinners 3-4in. out of local creeks they seem to work the best for me.if im in my boat i use jigging spoons in white, silver,gold ,chartreuse drop them to the bottom and jig it up and down 1or2 feet off the bottom.1/4 or1/8 oz.jig heads with white,chartreuse,or pink work good try to keep it on the bottom works from the bank too.blade bait also work good silver,gold,white or chartreuse.i hope this will help you a little.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree, can't go wrong with bass minnows. Crappie minnows are worthless to me lol, they don't move as much, way too small. and die quicker IMO. but I'm sure there's someone out there that likes them and does well with them.


----------



## coolersnapper (Apr 1, 2009)

I always tell the wife, size doesnt matter.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

And we know that women says size doesn't matter but we all know the truth.


----------

